
Facebook MaliciousChat: Changing messages after the fact - usmannk
http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/06/07/facebook-maliciouschat/
======
usmannk
tl;dr: Send a message on Facebook messenger, grab its id, and you can alter it
by sending more messages with the same id.

Seems simple enough to probably have been abused by many.

